# NT Equine reviews please?



## jackson555 (25 July 2013)

Hi I'm looking to by my first horse I have seen the website for NT equine. All their horse look and sound fab has anyone brought a horse from their that could tell me a bit more about it? What are the horses like? I'm looking for a good jumper, speedy, could win shows and compete at high levels (1m20) young a bit of a challenge. Do they have those sort of horses? How green are the horses their?

Thanks x


----------



## surreygirl17 (25 July 2013)

I don't know anyone personally who has bought one, but a friend of mine hunted their horses over the winter when hers was off games and she had no complaints at all.  They do have some good looking horses, but I think some look a bit pricey (but it is a business so fair enough, you will pay more at a dealer as you have some comeback).  Other than that they ahve a good reputation as far as I know.


----------



## jackson555 (25 July 2013)

Thank you  the price shouldn't be too much of a problem £5500 is probably my limit though but having a lot not many seem to exceed that x thank you


----------



## Ella19 (29 July 2013)

You could also try Southgate farm


----------



## Ella19 (29 July 2013)

You could also try Southgate farm. I saw some in your description there when I was looking


----------



## Suenomel (30 July 2013)

Hi, one of my friend bought a TB from them and is very happy with her horse.

 I have just bought a competition horse from someone else in the area (based in Leatherhead) Although the horse is young and green, he has bags of potential. I am not sure if he would have what you want at the moment but is set to go back to Ireland soon so could help you if you wanted. PM if you want more details.

Good luck with your search


----------



## madsking (30 July 2013)

My first choice would be Southgate as I've known a couple of very nice horses from there and Julia is a fair business woman and has had a couple back that have been lame or unsuitable. NQ Equine Horses are of fairly decent quality but are generally a lot greener than made out. Typical dealer type who gets them off the boat, works them a lot, jumps them and gets them out rather than spending time on the basics. If i was looking, I'd consider them as an option.


----------



## KVH (30 July 2013)

Ditto the above, Julia at Southgate Farm.


----------



## Connie pony (4 November 2013)

Please please.....DON'T buy from these people......just very very bad news!!!!!


----------

